# Fehler 0x800106ba unter Vista



## Zubunapy (15. März 2008)

Moin. Mein Windoof Defender streikt und gibt mir diese Fehlermeldung "Fehler bei Anwendungsinitialisierung. 0x800106ba"

Ich bin hier total ratlos, habe das I-Net schon durchforstet. Nur haben viele das gleiche Problem, aber keine hat ne Lösung. 


Windowsupdates funzen auch nicht mehr. Da meldet sich ein "_fehler_ 80070422" und meint, ich könne nix runterladen/ updaten. 

Hat jemand vllt Rat für micht? Ich habs schon mit der Windoofsupportseite probiert, aber die wissen auch nichts sinnvolles beizutragen.


----------



## Andy19 (15. März 2008)

Was hast du denn schon probiert?


			
				Zubunapy am 15.03.2008 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin. Mein Windoof Defender streikt und gibt mir diese Fehlermeldung "Fehler bei Anwendungsinitialisierung. 0x800106ba"


http://support.microsoft.com/kb/931849/de



> Windowsupdates funzen auch nicht mehr. Da meldet sich ein "_fehler_ 80070422" und meint, ich könne nix runterladen/ updaten.


http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/Help/fe4d69c6-1bfd-48c9-a858-b11fc9687ff61033.mspx
oder Zitat:
"It seems that "Windows modules installer" service is disabled on the machine.
Please try the following steps
You must be logged on as an administrator to perform these steps.
 1.  Open Administrative Tools by clicking the Start button , clicking Control Panel, clicking System and Maintenance, and then clicking Administrative Tools.
 2.  Double-click Services.  If you are prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.
3.  Right-click the "Windows Modules Installer" service, and then click Properties.
4.  On the General tab, next to Startup type, make sure that Manual is selected.
Please let us know if it resolves the problem. If the startup type was "disabled" previously, please let us know if you ran some software that could have disabled this service?
Sudheer GN
Microsoft, WU Client


----------



## Zubunapy (15. März 2008)

Andy19 am 15.03.2008 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du denn schon probiert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz so blöd bin ich dann auch wieder nicht.  Ich habe schon alles, was microsoft mir vorschlagen kann, ausprobiert. Selbst der Telefonsupport kann mir nicht helfen. 
Hat niemand eine Lösung, die nicht von Microsoft stammt? Ich hab keinen Bock, Windoof schon wieder neu zu installieren.

Ich betone nochmals: Ich habe VISTA, nicht XP!!! Dein letzter Link bezog sich auf XP. Den Defender kann man nicht mal eben deinstallieren. Er wird nichtmal gelistet!


----------



## Zubunapy (16. März 2008)

Tolle Wolle. Keiner ne Idee??


----------



## KREBEL (16. März 2008)

Was passiert denn,wenn Du den Defender unter Dienste und im Autostart deaktivierst?
Seit ich letztes Jahr zweimal ähnliche Probleme mit dem Defender hatte,wird
der bei mir direkt nach der Installation von Vista deaktiviert.
Ob Dir jetzt das nachträgliche deaktivieren was bringt,musst Du halt selbst testen.


----------



## Zubunapy (16. März 2008)

KREBEL am 16.03.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Was passiert denn,wenn Du den Defender unter Dienste und im Autostart deaktivierst?
> Seit ich letztes Jahr zweimal ähnliche Probleme mit dem Defender hatte,wird
> der bei mir direkt nach der Installation von Vista deaktiviert.
> Ob Dir jetzt das nachträgliche deaktivieren was bringt,musst Du halt selbst testen.


Wenn ich ihn deaktiviere, ist er deaktiviert. Aber die automatischen Updates fehlen dann immernoch. Kann ich irgendwie manuell Updates installieren?


----------



## KREBEL (17. März 2008)

Auf welcher Option hast Du denn die Updates?
Ich mein Automatisch beziehen oder eine der anderen Optionen?
Wie auch immer Du das hast,stelle es mal auf eine andere Option.Starte den PC Neu und guck ob es dann vielleicht wieder geht.
Wobei hast Du von Microsoft nicht irgendeine Meldung bekommen,das Du im Abgesicherten Modus einen bestimmten Ordner umbenennen sollst?
Ich weiß leider nicht mehr wie das bei mir genau war,und ob sich das auf den Defender oder das Update bezog.Jedenfalls sollte ich irgendein Software De....(weiß das Wort mit D nicht mehr)in old umbenennen.Habe ich damals auch gemacht,nach dem Neustart wird der Ordner dann halt Neu angelegt.


----------



## Zubunapy (21. März 2008)

KREBEL am 17.03.2008 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf welcher Option hast Du denn die Updates?
> Ich mein Automatisch beziehen oder eine der anderen Optionen?
> Wie auch immer Du das hast,stelle es mal auf eine andere Option.Starte den PC Neu und guck ob es dann vielleicht wieder geht.
> Wobei hast Du von Microsoft nicht irgendeine Meldung bekommen,das Du im Abgesicherten Modus einen bestimmten Ordner umbenennen sollst?
> Ich weiß leider nicht mehr wie das bei mir genau war,und ob sich das auf den Defender oder das Update bezog.Jedenfalls sollte ich irgendein Software De....(weiß das Wort mit D nicht mehr)in old umbenennen.Habe ich damals auch gemacht,nach dem Neustart wird der Ordner dann halt Neu angelegt.


Keine Meldung und die Einstellungen verändern hat auch nix gebracht. Nichts geht mehr. Kann man updates auch manuell installieren?? Mir sagt Windoof nämlich immer (bei jedem probierten Update), dass das Update nicht für meine Windoof Version gedacht sein, obwohl ich nur nach Windoof Vista Buissiness 64 Bit suche!!


----------



## Icejester (22. März 2009)

Ich habe dasselbe Problem mit dem Defender. Und zwar bei einer taufrischen Installation von Windows Vista x64 SP1 samt aller momentan erhältlicher Updates. Hat irgendwer eine Idee?

Auch wenn der Thread schon alt ist, kann es ja vielleicht nicht schaden, ihn nochmal ans Tageslicht zu holen. Ich könnte den Defender zwar deaktivieren. Das ist mir klar. Aber das möchte ich eigentlich nicht, denn er wird ja schon einen gewissen Schutz bieten. Ich habe zwar auch noch die McAfee Security Suite, die theoretisch ausreichen sollte, aber ich denke mir in dem Fall "Viel hilft vier." Ich nehme auch nicht an, daß sich beide Programme streiten, weil der Rechner vorher ca. sechs Monate mit beiden Schutzsystem nebeneinander völlig problemos lief.

Ich sollte vielleicht noch anmerken, daß ich den Defender nach dem Windows-Bootvorgang manuell starten kann und er dann auch ganz normal läuft. Nur der Autostart scheint ihm aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht zu gefallen. Also, wenn jemand einen heißen Tip hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------

